
Y Combinator's Favorite Credit Card Just Raised $50M from PayPal Founders - dsr12
http://fortune.com/2018/06/19/paypal-peter-thiel-y-combinator-brex/
======
jwilk
Copy without GDPR nag screen:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uwNMmT...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uwNMmTPGcVAJ:http://fortune.com/2018/06/19/paypal-
peter-thiel-y-combinator-brex/)

